# How long should I have to wait for a hernia op?



## emmbeedee

I've just been diagnosed with an inguinal hernia, after two incorrect diagnoses of "Arthritic hip".
How long should I have to wait:
1. To see the consultant
2. For the op. after seeing him

I've been told variously 3, 4 & 6 weeks to see him & Christmas before the op. gets done.
Reading Vita's earlier thread she said little or no wait, is it just my area?
Lump keeps popping out all the time now, so I can't do much except sit or lie down.Should I go back to A&E? I went there last Friday, that was`the second diagnosis of "Arthritic hip". Lump wasn't so obvious then, but pain was there.
We were planning a trip to Devon & Cornwall once the kids were back at school so it looks like that's off until next year now


----------



## zulurita

Yes each areas waiting times are different.

Unless it becomes an emergency eg: strangulated hernia, then it could be 6 weeks to wait for a consutants appt and then another wait for the op with can be anything from 4 weeks to 6 months!

Best to phone hospital and see if they can give you any idea of when you will get an appt.

Our surgery is good and can book appt for you (for initial consutation) and then the consutant should be able to tell you the waiting time for the op.

Also surgery should have given you an option of where you want to be treated.


----------



## pippin

Ask your GP to prescribe a truss.

It has a pad that presses where the lump comes out.

Until you get one, keep your hand down the front of your trousers (!!) and whatever you do don't cough or sneeze without firm pressure from your hand on the lump.

You really will not want to cough or sneeze while lying down in bed either.
Especially after the op.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

It depends on the area you live in really! In dorset, I went to see a doctor for the indigestion I had had for many years. Suspected Hiatus Hernia (valve on top of stomach) - The appointment for the camera was done in a few weeks, the op was planned for 6 weeks later.

Whilst waiting I moved to cornwall - that was years ago, and down here I have given up waiting! lol!


----------



## trevd01

The NHS target in England is a maximum of 18 weeks Referral to Treatment (RTT) and it is being achieved virtually everywhere. That means you should be treated within 18 weeks from when your GP referred you.



> June 2009 data
> 
> RTT data for June 2009 was published on Thursday 13 August.
> 
> Nationally, 93.6% of June's admitted pathways were completed in 18 weeks or less, sustaining the achievement of the target. For non-admitted pathways, 97.8% were completed in 18 weeks or less, again sustaining achievement.
> 
> June data completeness is 99% for admitted and 97% for non-admitted pathways.


NHS England 18 weeks information

In Wales, Scotland and NI the waiting times are often a bit longer. but then there are other things like free prescriptions and free parking at hospitals that we don't get in England.

emmbeedee, if you are going to your local hospital, their RTT achievement in General Surgery was over 95% in June.



Code:


WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA100	General Surgery	 512 	 505 	 481 	95.2%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA101	Urology	 240 	 240 	 210 	87.5%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA110	Trauma & Orthopaedics	 576 	 576 	 547 	95.0%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA120	ENT	 158 	 158 	 151 	95.6%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA130	Ophthalmology	 384 	 381 	 373 	97.9%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA140	Oral Surgery	 68 	 68 	 68 	100.0%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA150	Neurosurgery	 -   	 -   	 -   	 -  
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA160	Plastic Surgery	 -   	 -   	 -   	 -  
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA170	Cardiothoracic Surgery	 -   	 -   	 -   	 -  
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA300	General Medicine	 42 	 42 	 41 	97.6%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA301	Gastroenterology	 27 	 27 	 27 	100.0%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA320	Cardiology	 97 	 97 	 97 	100.0%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA330	Dermatology	 -   	 -   	 -   	 -  
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA340	Thoracic Medicine	 7 	 7 	 7 	100.0%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA400	Neurology	 11 	 11 	 11 	100.0%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA410	Rheumatology	 28 	 27 	 27 	100.0%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA430	Geriatric Medicine	 -   	 -   	 -   	 -  
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA502	Gynaecology	 231 	 229 	 217 	94.8%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AA999	Total	 2,472 	 2,458 	 2,346 	95.4%
WORCESTERSHIRE ACUTE HOSPITALS NHS TRUST	AAX01	Other	 91 	 90 	 89 	98.9%

NHS Information stuff is my job, BTW


----------



## pippin

That explains you Trevor!

All those statistics have got to you.


----------



## trevd01

pippin said:


> That explains you Trevor!
> 
> All those statistics have got to you.


Yes, sad isn't it.


----------



## olley

Hi do these waiting times mean anything? a few years back I went in for a scan, ok says the receptionist I have written you in my book, when we are within the waiting time I will transfer you to the computer. (She's one of our clients)

Now I don't believe they are the only hospital doing this to achieve their targets.

Olley


----------



## trevd01

olley said:


> Hi do these waiting times mean anything? a few years back I went in for a scan, ok says the receptionist I have written you in my book, when we are within the waiting time I will transfer you to the computer. (She's one of our clients)
> 
> Now I don't believe they are the only hospital doing this to achieve their targets.
> 
> Olley


Clock starts in the GP surgery these days. The RTT period is measured from then, doesn't matter how many different hospitals or clinics are involved, (the whole 'care pathway" is measured) and the clock doesn't stop until treatment takes place, or the consultant deems no treatment needed.

If a hospital did what you describe these days, they wouldn't be making any difference to their 18 week target measurement.


----------



## suffolkian

olley said:


> Hi do these waiting times mean anything? a few years back I went in for a scan, ok says the receptionist I have written you in my book, when we are within the waiting time I will transfer you to the computer. (She's one of our clients)
> 
> Now I don't believe they are the only hospital doing this to achieve their targets.
> 
> Olley


Too right Olley!

All I would say is whatever happens Don't go to Ipswich Hospital! Mine is an incisional hernia, caused by the surgeons........

Simple Gall Bladder Keyhole op - went wrong - May 2007
Rushed back in 2 weeks later, Full open Surgery after being kept under obs for 10 days as stones had a game of billiards around me organs..... blocking liver, bile duct & kidney - Stomach Wall not sewn up properly after op caused incisional hernia - June 2007 - Had to wait until op area had settled down
Hernia repair - October 2007 - Went wrong - as swelling settled, it put too much pressure on the repair and BOING......split again - told had to wait 12 months for op area to completely settle down.
Saw GP in February this year as hernia growing - Reffered back to Ipswich hospital - Still waiting for said appointment...........

Have fun......I'm sure you'll be fine :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## tony50

*How long should you wait for hernia op?*

If it's popping out I would go back to docs. ask him to arrange to see a consultant and you will pay for consultation that may move you to an operation quicker on the NHS.
PS. I know we should not have to , but private medical insurance can cost less than 20 cigs. a day (as we don't smoke we think it's good value )


----------



## olley

Hi Steve this was in 05, had the op in 04, and another in 07, unlike your experience, mine with ips hos has been absolutely first class, as has my wife's, she's had 4 or 5 over the years, we compete for who's got the most scars. :lol: 

Maybe major ops are done by the consultants, and minor ones by the housemen? 

Olley


----------



## emmbeedee

Gee, many thanks for all the replies.
My wife is surprised that I got so many replies to a medical question on a MH forum!
I think I shall wait until Tuesday when Doc. S (male) is back at my GP's from his hols & ask about a truss. Doc. D (female) who I saw on Monday very uncomfortable dealing with male problems & didn't mention other hospitals or possibility of a truss to ease problem in the short term.
On the other hand, if pain gets too great I shall return to A&E at Alexandra hospital, (Redditch).


----------



## Penquin

When you see your Doctor ask about the "Choose and Book" service which ALL NHS Doctors can access from their computers in their room. It should be able to find alternative dates and places via that and alternative surgeons so that you can then de some research, you will be given a password and then go on-line and book exactly what you want. That will take you to the clinic and possibly the consultant or possibly a registrar. Ask them how long it will be.

If it is too long go back to your PCT and ask for alternative treatment at another centre. They have even paid for people to use e.g. the Nuffield Hospitals Group if it is likely that it will fall outside their target times.

If you don't ask you probably won't be offered, but if you do the system exists and in my case, has worked VERY well on more than one appointment

Good luck, and if it gets worse go back and do not sit and suffer in silence - if you inform them it is getting worse your priority becomes higher. It is NOT cosmetic surgery or similar!

Dave


----------



## pippin

I am surprised that the lady GP was uncomfortable about dealing with your mans problem - she will have dealt with the scenario many, many times and will almost certainly during her training have assisted in surgery for exactly that operation.

Perhaps you were uncomfortable about her.


----------



## Vita

Hi - I didn't have to wait very long as we have a day surgery hospital at Bodmin, NHS but privately run. One of the GP surgeries in Cornwall also has a unit for hernias so we have a good choice. It may be worth asking if there is anything similar in your area. Vita


----------



## Grizzly

If you are retired it is worth pointing this out and saying that you can be available for the op at short notice. If they get a last minute cancellation( that gives you the necessary time to fast beforehand if you need a general anaesthetic) then they know they can call on you.

G


----------



## emmbeedee

Hi, Pippin.
Yes, the lady doc. was very uncomfortable in dealing with me. I had the same thing when I saw her the week before, she didn't examine me properly at all but suggested I come back later in the week & see a male doc. So this time I asked my wife to accompany me. My wife was amazed, she said "I thought she was going to freak out". For my part, I thought she was about to run out of the room.
She is not one of the practise docs so I will take this issue up separately. IMHO if she is not happy dealing with male patients she should get a job in a women's hospital, or at least let the practise know she only wants to see female patients.
She is a fairly young asian lady BTW, so it may be a cultural issue. In case you think its me, I have never had anything like this type of reaction when being seen by any female doctor ever before & at 70 years of age I've been seen by lots of them!


----------



## pippin

Does seem strange.

I have had enough doctors and nurses of both genders (or none!) firkle about with me bits that it doesn't faze me any more!


----------



## vardy

That bit of advice from Grizzly is exactly the way we have quite fairly queue jumped for both Steve's hernia ops. - His very physical job was at risk.

The trick is to make sure you find out exactly which out-patient clinic the referral has gone to (from GP or hospital end). We strolled up to the desk, asked for the referrals secretary and politely offered that we would be on the mobile to await cancellation - even on the same day.

At the out patient visit, we ensured that the doctor wrote it on the outside of the notes! Voila! - result.

8O 8O 8O - Except that the call came on the morning of my birthday. It's the worst day I've ever had! Make sure you get plenty of pain relief before you try going home. The in and out of car did it for Steve, he was fine until I tried to transfer him.

Have 2 helpers on standby, I was nurse and am strong but I struggled when he suddenly caved in on me! 

All in all though, very good care in Royal Hallamshire in Sheffield and clean modern surroundings.

Interesting bit: he wore Grandmas black lace corselets to work before the op - I was petrified he'd get knocked down and be seen at A&E!


----------



## Vita

Don't listen to all the grizzly tales ... I came round, had a sleep followed by 2 cups of tea and some biscuits, walked quite normally to the car, was driven home (32 miles) and had no pain until the following day and it wasn't that bad - just took paracetamol for two days. The only bit I didn't like was changing my own dressing the first time!


----------



## emmbeedee

Update. 
As suggested by Grizzly, I phoned the consultants secretary this morning to offer to go in anytime as being retired I can go at the drop of a hat. No joy, they haven't even received the letter from my GP yet. 
Back to GP this afternoon, saw the senior partner in the practice. He is not sure where the letter is, it was sent, by regular post, to "The General Surgeon". He also says GP's can't prescribe a truss, this can only be done by the consultant & the "Choose & book" system isn't working either, at least from their surgery. He is now going to write a letter himself to a named consultant, stressing urgency, & faxing it. I'll check later in he week to see if they've got this one.
So far, I seem to be going round in circles & not getting very far.
One good thing though, I called NHS direct on Sunday & one piece of advice was to wear two or three pairs of tight fitting underpants to keep it under control. I dug around in my pants drawer & found two tight pairs at the bottom. Much more comfortable! So, off to M&S in the morning to buy some more.


----------



## artona

Like Ian I have only good things to say about Ipswich Hospital, luck of the draw I guess. 

What I did find in Ipswich was that if you waited until the doctors surgury closed and then rang you got through to a clinic. They had the power to admit you straight to a ward. I once got from making the phone call to being in a bed on the ward within an hour

stew


----------



## vardy

www.benefitsnowshop.co.uk and there are others. Check the ones for inguinal when Googling!


----------



## peej

Most inguinal herniae are inconvenient rather than life threatening so are not usually classified as urgent.

I waited 3 months to have mine done earlier this year (but I had been "sitting on it" for a year or so before that) 

I had it done laparoscopically and was back at work within a week so if thats a possibility then I would go for it

Trusses are a waste of time and uncomfortable so I wouldnt bother 

Peter


----------



## emmbeedee

*Update.*

Update.
I now have an appointment with a consultant for next Wednesday, so some progress at least. (First appointment I was given was 19th October.) Bit of a maze finding my way around the appointments system but saving a month has to be worth it. 
I find it very restricting & so frustrating to just have to sit here as any movement from the chair tends to cause discomfort. Still I guess I shouldn't moan as others have much worse things to deal with than me, & I am thankful its nothing too serious.


----------



## emmbeedee

Further update.
Saw the consultant, he spent all of one minute examining me & agreed I need the op. ASAP.
Tuesday, his secretary called me & said the earliest appointment for the op. was 20th November. Well, if that was the earliest, so be it. Following advice on here (thanks folks  ) I had explained my situation to both the consultant & his secretary, i.e. I am available at the drop of a hat for a cancellation. Yesterday, secretary calls & I now have a cancellation spot for next Tuesday!
Good result or what?
So, thanks to all for their helpful suggestions.


----------



## Grizzly

emmbeedee said:


> Yesterday, secretary calls & I now have a cancellation spot for next Tuesday!


Good news indeed. Hope all goes well.

G


----------



## bonnieboo

Its been great reading all of this, I had to go to the docs last friday and she said I have an incisional hernia, I have phoned the scan dept and they still have not received the doctors letter, the doc said it went out monday. I will have to be patient. I have taken note of a few things said on here and hopefully will benefit from the advise.
Thanks
Jakki


----------



## rayc

I was very fortunate that I was able to get my hernia repair under BUPA as I was covered by my companies scheme to which I contributed.

I went to my doctor who refered me to a consulatant at a local BUPA hospital. I had an appointment for a week later at 5pm. The Consulatant confirmed the hernia and carried out a keyhole surgery 24 hours later. The op took about an hour so I was back in my room after 1 1/2 hours. I had to wait until I could spontaneously produce urine and then went home about 10pm.

I had no real pain only discomfort and I could have gone back to work after approx 10 days but I had retired in the meantime. I did not take any pain killers and could walk round the block the next morning. It is a preety rough procedure so expect to feel as though Viny Jones has booted you in the belly.
6 months on and there is no problem at all.
Ray

http://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/html/inguinal_hernia.html


----------



## Invicta

bonnieboo said:


> Its been great reading all of this, I had to go to the docs last friday and she said I have an incisional hernia, I have phoned the scan dept and they still have not received the doctors letter, the doc said it went out monday. I will have to be patient. I have taken note of a few things said on here and hopefully will benefit from the advise.
> Thanks
> Jakki


I think Jakki the letter may have been caught up in whatever is going on at the Post office right now. Yesterday I received a letter that had been posted at the Sorting Office in Canterbury on the 25th September, I live in Bridge just 3 miles away!

In this day and age of the internet I cannot understand why microbiological results, discharge letters and the like cannot be sent by e-mail which is certainly cheaper and quicker.

If this is happening in other parts of the UK I would really like to know


----------



## Vita

Good luck for Tuesday and let us know how you get on. Vita


----------



## emmbeedee

Twice letters from my doctors to the consultant didn't arrive in a timely manner. On both occasions I got the surgery to fax them through.
Went for my pre-op today. It seems I am not having laparoscopic (Sp?)
surgery but a small incision instead so I may have to stay in overnight.
At times like this you do wish you still had your BUPA cover, but can't complain really. I lived in New York for 7 & a half years so understand what it's like to REALLY have to pay for medical treatment. But that's another story.


----------



## emmbeedee

Latest update.
Had the op. on Tuesday, as arranged. No complications, had to stay in overnight & came out Wednesday. Still a bit sore but getting better each day.

Interestingly, the cancellation (that I took) meant that the op. was by a different surgeon, at a different hospital, & using a different procedure. This meant it was at my local hospital (Redditch) so more convenient, but I suppose the recovery time will be a little longer. Original date was at Kidderminster & would have been keyhole.

Thanks to all on here for good wishes & advice.

Finally, thank goodness for the NHS!  
No complaints, very clean, food good, very comfortable multi-adjustable bed & staff OK too.


----------



## locovan

Well done on a good op and recovery.
I agree 100% on your thoughts on the NHS I always say its the getting in thats the hardest part---they are the best once you have got in.
I hope you continue to get more comfortable each day :wink:


----------



## pippin

Take time over your recovery.

The only lifting you should be doing is a glass to your lips with your right arm - or left if you are sinister.

Oh, and suppress all thoughts of................ it will do you no good!


----------



## Vita

I'm glad everything went ok for you - for a fst recovery, get waited on hand and foot!
Vita


----------

